# Hechtangeln Holland



## Daniel1983 (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe vor mit einem Bekannten im November zum Hechtangeln nach Holland zu fahren.

Nun hab ich leider absolut keine Ahnung wo wir genau hin sollen. 

Bis jetzt hab ich nur die Parkanlage de Vlietlanden gefunden! Wird von Jan Eggers angepriesen....

Anversich macht die Anlage ja einen guten Eindruck Bungalow am Wasser Mietboote vorhanden etc.... nur leider denk ich das dort ein enormer Angeldruck herscht. 

Hat jemand von euch evtl. noch Tipps für mich?! gerne auch per pn...

Beste Grüße Daniel


----------



## HAKSE (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Wir fahren mit insgesamt 6 Leuten im August nach Weerterbergen (Roompot). Kann dir dann ja mal einen Erfahrungsbericht geben.


----------



## Zanderprofie (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Hallo,sucht euch lieber kleine Flüsse oder so aus!Denke, dass es da am Besten ist!lg


----------



## Daniel1983 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Hallo,

@haske würde mich über dein feedback freuen!

@zander, ja sollen eigentlich überwiegend kleine flüsse und kleine polder werden! 

Wollen 2 Tage vom Ufer spinnen und 2 Tage vom Boot aus schleppen.

Für weitere Tipps bin ich weiterhin offen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## thunda (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Hallo Daniel,
ich fahre am 14.7. für ne Woche nach "de vlietlanden".
Wir werden unseren Anka mitnehmen und so oft wie möglich (wenn die Regierungen es zulassen) angel gehen. Wir werden Hauptsächlich die Polder rund um Medemblik und die kleine und große Vliet beangeln. Ich bin voller vorfreude und werde wenn ich zurückgekommen bin einen ausführlichen Bericht hier im Thema verfassen. Ich hoffe auf Hecht und Zander in Massen:vik:, na mal sehen. Werde mir aber auch ne Karpfenmontage einpacken. Auf Karpfen soll im Park auch was gehen.

An alle anderen: Für weitere hilfreiche Tips bin ich jederzeit offen. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch 2-3 Hotspots rund um "de Vlietlanden" und Medemblik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mfg
Flo


----------



## Daniel1983 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Hallo thunda,

da drück ich dir mal ganz ganz fest beide Daumen! Ich bin verdammt gespannt  auf deinen Bericht! Fischst du vom Ufer oder auch mal vom Boot?

Gruss Daniel

p.s viele dicke Hechte!


----------



## thunda (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Haben ein Boot bei. Danke fürs Daumendrücken.


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Ein paar kleine Tipps. Großes und Kleines Vleet lohnt sich nicht wirklich, höchstens vom Boot vor den Schilffeldern mit totem Köfi. Beim Schleppen hab ich dort, mit Ausnahme einer "gerissenen" Brasse vom Typ Klodeckel, noch nichts gefangen. die südlichen kleineren Polder Richtung Westwoud bringen ihren Fisch. Beste Erfolgschancen habt ihr mit tieflaufenden Wobblern, z. B. Rapala SSR oder Rapala Sliver, an kurzer Leine so 2 m hinter dem Boot im Wirbel der Schraube geführt. Dabei Tempo machen aber Vorsicht, in den Poldern ist 6 km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit und es wird auch gemessen (gelasert).
Wenn es wieder Erwarten doch noch wärmer werden sollte, dann ist "Strecke machen" mit dem Boot die einzige reale Chance auf Hecht. Bleibt das Wetter so kühl, dann ist es OK.

Zander im Hafen von Medemblick, ansonsten an den Brücken versuchen.

Petri


----------



## Lorenzo (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

hallo zusammen...
ich fahre des öfteren ans veluwemeer und habe dort schon einige schöne hechte an land gezogen.
ich weiss aber nicht ob die bungalow parks dort auch boote vermieten da das gewässer ausser in der fahrrinne gerade mal 50-70cm tief ist....
ich fahre immer auf den campingplatz bad hophuizen bzw jetzt droompark.hier kann man im eigenen hafen bei einer tiefe von 1,5m auch gut was fangen.aber am besten mit dem boot auf die 800m entfernte insel mit einem hafen im inneren dort waren wir letztes wochenende mit 5 hechten von 75-80cm gut erfolgreich beim blinkern.leider war das wetter nicht so das man mit dem paddelboot nachts auf die insel fahren hätte können...


----------



## Daniel1983 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

hallo zusammen,

gibts was neues von den holland reisenden?

gruss daniel


----------



## HAKSE (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Nein. Wir fahren erst in 3 Wochen. Freu mcihs chon wie bolle drauf :=)


----------



## Daniel1983 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

und und haske, wie war es?


----------



## Carp&Esox (27. August 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Ich fahre Anfang Oktober 1 Wochenende nach De VLietlanden..
komme ich mit dem Boot direkt von der Groote Vliet in südliche Richtung Westwoud?
Ich denke doch mal schon das es da direkte Wasseranbindung über die kleinen Polder gibt oder?
Mein Bericht wird Mitte Oktober folgen..


----------



## Ulli3D (27. August 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Du kommst von dort nach Westwoud.


----------



## Carp&Esox (28. August 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Danke...
Bericht wird folgen


----------



## Carp&Esox (28. August 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Ulli was meinst du, ist Anfang Oktober überhaupt eine fahrt dahin wert? (zwecks Blätter im Wasser usw)
bin ziemlich flexibel Mitte September wäre auch eine Möglichkeit..
möchte doch schon gute Bedingungen vorfinden wenn ich schon 700 km fahre


----------



## Ulli3D (28. August 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Anfang Oktober musst Du auch mit Resten von der Schilfmaht im Wasser rechnen, ziemlich nervig. Was etwas hilft, ist ein kreuzförmig aufgeschnittener Strohhalm vor dem Stahlvorfach angebracht, werden viele Blätter schon vor den Drillingen dort abgefangen (Tipp von Uwe Pinnnau im Raubfisch Juli/August 2012). Aber, es geht und man fängt trotz der Blätter, muss allerdings öfters mal den Wobbler sauber machen.


----------



## Carp&Esox (29. August 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Alles klar klingt gut und mit den Blättern und co muss man sich eben abfinden.. 
dann hoffe ich mal das ich auf der Strecke zwischen Medemblik und Westwoud ein paar schöne Hechte überlisten kann


----------



## Carp&Esox (10. September 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Und wie siehts aus war mal wieder einer von euch in Holland bzw. Nordholland unterwegs und war erfolgreich?


----------



## Daniel1983 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Leider nein.... 

hab jetzt aber gebuch es geht in der zweiten Oktoberwoche rüber freu mich total! 1 Tag Ufer Spinnfischen und 3 Tage vom Boot aus schleppen!

Es geht jetzt doch nach Vlietlanden!

Jemand Ködertipps, vorallem zum schleppen! Lese immer wieder vom Kurzleinen Schleppen im Schraubenwasser?!?! Was für Wobbler (Größe und Farbe) nehmt Ihr dafür?

TL, Daniel


----------



## Carp&Esox (11. September 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Dann könnten wir uns dort treffen ich bin vom 12 - 14 Oktober in de Vlietlanden (Medemblik) unterwegs.
Bist du da noch dort?
Also wie gesagt Rapala SSR ist ein garant für das Schleppen im Schraubenwasser..
Vom Ufer aus benutze ich am liebsten alle arten Jerk Baits.


----------



## Daniel1983 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Ok Danke für den Tip Carp! Kauf morgen schonmal 2 Stk ein beim Tackledealer um die Ecke! 

Fahren leider am Freitag den 12 wieder heim, schade hätten zusammen auf große Schlepptour gehen können.

Meint Ihr das es Sinn macht Abends in die Nacht rein vom Bungalow Steg aus auf Karpfen zu fischen?


----------



## loete1970 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Meine Familie und ich sind vom 05.-12.10.12 dort, können uns dort ja mal treffen und austauschen!


----------



## Carp&Esox (12. September 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Kein Thema
Schade, aber dann kannst du mir bei Ankunft zu Hause direkt mal Tipps senden. Werde sie dort dann via Handy Net nachlesen :m


----------



## Daniel1983 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Ja klar können uns gerne treffen und uns direkt dort austauschen über fänge!

Blöde Frage gibt es den Super Shad Rap sinkend und floating?!? welchen osll ich kaufen? will die Tage das nötige Tackle anschaffen.


Gruss Daniel


----------



## Ulli3D (12. September 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

SSR ist floating


----------



## Daniel1983 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

vielen Dank Ulli! Mich hat es nur verwirrt, da mich google auf irgendeine Seite gelotst hat wo ein Sinking sowie Floating Modell angepriesen wurde. 

Kauf ich mal 2 SSR und 2 Silver! 

Freu mich schon auf die Schlepptouren!

um nochmal die Frage auf zu greifen, macht es Sinn Abends am Bootssteg vor dem Haus eine Rute auf Karpfen auszulegen?!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Ulli3D (12. September 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Karpfen, Güster und Co. sind möglich aber Achtung, Nachtangelverbot. Und, bitte nicht zu viel Anfüttern, das sind quasi stehende Gewässer. 

Wir haben es abends immer genossen mit der 8 €-/5 m-Stippe auf Rotaugen zu stippen. Stuhl, Flasche/Dose Bier und den Abend genießen.


----------



## Daniel1983 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Hallo zusammen,

wie schauts aus war jemand mal wieder unterwegs in Nord Holland?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Carp&Esox (21. September 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Noch nicht...
Heute in 3 Wochen ist es soweit und wenn ich dort ähnliche Erfolge wie momentan hier (siehe Jerkbait Fangbuch) erzielen kann wirds ein richtigen genialer Ausflug :m

Petri


----------



## Daniel1983 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Hab es gesehen, da kann man nur Petri sagen!

War heute auch mit dem Boot im Baggersee unterwegs die Flachwasserbereich im Naturschutzgebiet abgejerkt, einen mittleren Hecht und 2 dicke Barsche! Jerken macht süchtig, die Bisse sind der Wahnsinn!

Gruss Daniel 

p.s bei uns gehts in 2 Wochen los! Hoff das Kraut ist bis dahin weg! 
15 cm Jerks zu groß für Holland oder o.k?


----------



## loete1970 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

So, in 2 Tagen geht es mit der Familie nach de Vlietlanden. Hat noch jemand Infos/Tipps (die noch nicht angesprochen worden sind) oder Erfahrung wie die momentanen Fänge sind?


----------



## Carp&Esox (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

So befinde mich grade auf der A6 mit direktem Weg nach De Vlietlanden:vik:
Wie siehts aus ist grade jemand dort oder war die Tage??
Mein Bericht folgt dann Dienstag #h

Petri!!


----------



## loete1970 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Seit Freitag sind wir wieder aus De Vlietlanden zurück.

Vorweg, wir (mein Sohn und ich) haben ca. 2-3 Stunden täglich vom Ufer geangelt, und waren 3 x für ca. 4-5 Stunden mit dem Boot unterwegs. Mehr war leider nicht drin, da es sonst Mecker gegeben hätte.... Gefangen haben wir 5 Hechte bis 70 cm und 5 Barsche meist bis 20 cm, der Größte war 35 cm. Es gab noch einige Bisse beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer, und leider auch einige Aussteiger, ägerlicherweise auch der größte Hecht, der die Metermarke gehabt haben könnte.

Auffällig war, dass alle Fische knapp im Maulwinkel gehakt waren und max. einmal zum Biss provoziert werden konnten!

Leider war das Beangeln der kleinen/schmalen Polder nicht/kaum möglich, da sehr, sehr viel Kraut im Wasser und an schleppen nicht zu denken war. Entweder musste die Schraube des Motors desöfteren von den Wasserpflanzen gesäubert werden, oder die Köder hingen voller Kraut. Mein Eindruck war, dass die vielbefahrenen Polderstrecken "fischleer" waren....

Unsere erfolgreichsten Köder waren Tandemspinner!


----------



## Carp&Esox (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Petri, wir haben einen Tag vom Boot geschleppt und einen Tag vom Ufer geblinkert.
Vom Boot konnte ich 2 Hechte überlisten und vom Ufer ebenso.
Aussteiger gab es auch bei uns aber nicht sehr viele.
Ich habe gemerkt das in der näheren Umgebung des Parks nichz wirklich mit viel Fisch zu rechnen ist. Die bisse kamen alle ca. 15 km entfernt.

Gruss


----------



## Ulli3D (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Das Problem ist, gegen Ende des Jahres kennen die Hechte von jedem Köder die Artikelnummer und Farbpalette. Jetzt gilt es Köder zu nehmen, die sonst keiner fischt. Rapala Sliver ist so ein Köder, ich hab den sogar in den Niederlanden noch nirgends gefunden. Oder man geht auf Ansitzangeln mit totem KöFi über. Das bringt die ganz großen, wenn man Glück hat. 

Nach der Schonzeit haben die Hechte die Köder anscheinend wieder vergessen und beißen wieder besser, mit abnehmender Tendenz gegen Ende des Jahres.


----------



## Mack (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Hallo zusammen
Ich muss Ulli recht geben, die meisten Hechte sind dort schon mal mit den gängigen Kunst-Ködern in Kontakt gewesen.
Habe es letzten Monat selbst erlebt.(Vlietlanden)
Hinter Schraube haben nur die kleinen gebissen. 2 Tage!
Habe dann auf Köfi umgestellt und schon kamen die Bisse.
Erst einen 75er und dann einen 1,18m Kolloss.
Einzigartiges Erlebniss!!!
Leider an meinem letzten Angeltag#q in Vlietlanden für dieses Jahr|gr:


----------



## Daserge (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Habt ihr die Köfis stationär angeboten oder auch am System geschleppt?


----------



## Mack (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Hatte das Boot an der Kaimauer festgemacht und die Pose mit dem Wind treiben lassen


----------



## Till73 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Petri, Mack!! Glückwunsch zu diesem Ausnahmefisch!! Habe mich schon oft gefragt, ob es sich wohl lohnt, das Hafenbecken vom Ufer aus zu "beharken"; offensichtlich tut es das!! Wie tief ist das Hafenbecken ungefähr, bzw. auf welcher Tiefe hast Du den Köfi angeboten?


----------



## Mack (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln Holland*

Hi Till
Ich habe den Köder auf ca2,0 m angeboten.
Schätze das es dort 2,5 Meter tief war.
Die meisten Stellen die ich mit einem Gufi abgefischt habe, waren nicht tiefer wie 2,0-3,0Meter, muss dabei sagen das ich nicht alle Ecken von diesem Hafen befischt habe.
Auf Gufi und Wobbler ging dort garnichts, warum auch immer.
Schau dir mal die Fotos von dem Bootsverleiher an der Wand an und auf der Homepage von Vlietlanden, dann weiste das die dicken im Hafen und an den Brücken gefangen werden.:m
Gruß Mack


----------

